# Let's see those Mr. Aqua Cubes!



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

bump I want to them too. as I have one and want to see what a good hard scape in them would look like. it's hard finding drift wood that will fit in them.


----------



## vasol (Jan 22, 2013)

17.4 gallon, not a cube but its mraqua!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

How about a half-a-cube?


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

If anyone's interested in these, Marine Depot has a 20% off coupon through 7/31 on Mr. Aqua cubes. I just picked a low-iron 25G, 18" cube. Sitting empty until such time as the wife agrees "that spot is perfect". Came with a nifty little curvy glass thermometer for free.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Jack Gilvey said:


> If anyone's interested in these, Marine Depot has a 20% off coupon through 7/31 on Mr. Aqua cubes. I just picked a low-iron 25G, 18" cube. Sitting empty until such time as the wife agrees "that spot is perfect". Came with a nifty little curvy glass thermometer for free.


For those looking to use said discount:
20% Off Mr. Aqua Cube Frameless Glass Tanks
Use Coupon at checkout: MRAQUACUBE
Valid From 7/1/2013 - 7/31/2013


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

If you click on a cube and choose a size it shows up below. 

20% Off Mr. Aqua Cube Frameless Glass Tanks
Use Coupon at checkout: MRAQUACUBE
Valid From 7/1/2013 - 7/31/2013

I'm impressed with the quality of the 25 and also of my 17.4 Mr. Aqua "60-P". Great packing from Marine Depot as well. The outer box on the cube had a huge, re-taped gouge but the tank was fine.


----------



## NanoAda (Jun 9, 2013)

*how about ada cube*

1 square foot cube! 12x12x12


----------



## Jessicafish (Jul 13, 2013)

Now I want a Mr aqua... Well my I've already decided on my tank for my bday so I guess I'll have to wait for christmas!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

OVT said:


> How about a half-a-cube?


 What tank is that? Oh, and I'm planning on getting a foot-cube.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Bserve said:


> What tank is that? Oh, and I'm planning on getting a foot-cube.


24*24*12 30g

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## maximusprime (Mar 4, 2013)

OVT said:


> How about a half-a-cube?


I love this tank.


----------



## triggergun (Jul 2, 2012)

couldn't pass up that discount! Only $118 with shipping!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

triggergun said:


> couldn't pass up that discount! Only $118 with shipping!


For what size?

I also literally broke down and ordered the 24" cube. That will be interesting.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

And fun!

Hurry up and start a tank journal. 



OVT said:


> I also literally broke down and ordered the 24" cube. That will be interesting.


----------



## triggergun (Jul 2, 2012)

OVT said:


> For what size?
> 
> I also literally broke down and ordered the 24" cube. That will be interesting.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2



18"x18"x18"


----------

